
Nalgebra – Linear algebra library for the Rust programming language - da4c30ff
http://nalgebra.org/
======
galangalalgol
At a quick glance this looks fairly complete. Anyone want to volunteer to
compare the performance to FORTRAN/lapack and c++/eigen?

